# Real Estate Questions



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

1. If I use a real estate agent to find an apartment/house/villa who pays the real estate agents fee? Myself or the landlord?

2. I've seen Maadi, but does anyone know anything about 6th of October or Zalemek? (the expat island...)

Thanks. Looks like we will be joining you in Cairo in the begnining of October! Wheeee!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sarahrqe said:


> 1. If I use a real estate agent to find an apartment/house/villa who pays the real estate agents fee? Myself or the landlord?
> 
> 2. I've seen Maadi, but does anyone know anything about 6th of October or Zalemek? (the expat island...)
> 
> Thanks. Looks like we will be joining you in Cairo in the begnining of October! Wheeee!


Hi.

I work for a real estate company and we only charge the owner commission (never the tenants or buyers), but I know that other real estate companies do so this is something you will have to ask each agent before.

We don't work in Cairo so I can't really help you in looking for property there, but I have personally been to all the areas you mention and I have to say Maadi is my favourite.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## arak (Aug 27, 2009)

hi 
the real estate agent only works for their customer and providing the services related to the real estate market and provide information to both buyer and seller and these things are done for the commission from both side.


----------

